# Jump Drive Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (Aug 23, 2022)

Jump Drive - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to LPD Sixty8




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 23, 2022)

I'm pretty stoked about this pedal. Can't wait to build it. Actually I like all the LPD stuff. The 55, 68, 74, and 87 all sound awesome. (At least in the video demos


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 29, 2022)

Sweet work on the "JUMP" font, M6G, echoes of the LPD.

I always liked LPD's offerings, but only just now visited the website — there's a new logo and it looks good, but I kind of like the old LPD font a bit better. 


Oh, and there's a super sale on at LPD right now, several $225 pedals going for $150.


----------



## ScottG (Sep 29, 2022)

anxiously awaiting the build docs for this so i can order the pcb


----------

